

A New Acoustic Insulator Hides Sound Better Than Ever Before - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-new-acoustic-insulator-makes-sound-invisible

======
corobo
Forget submarines when can I get this to replace the carpet hanging off my
walls in the recording studio

~~~
Anechoic
This material essentially only allows one-way propagation of sound waves. IOW,
for your recording studio application, this material would have the same
effect as your having carpet, namely eliminating elections, although your
carpet probably does it far, far more cheaply.

~~~
ovi256
So put two layers of this wunderstoff, each conducting inwards. Should be an
absorber then.

------
protomyth
"capable of staying underwater for decades at a time"

I would imagine this ignores the crews need for food and basic maintenance on
the sub. Not a good start to an article trying to convey facts.

------
TruthsOutThere
It's hypothetical. They have never built this material.

Lately I think the Chinese are publishing bunk science like this in an effort
to sap money out of the Western military's productive research efforts.

